# VMWare = Schnecke

## drehwanze

Ich habe einen kleinen Hardwarewechsel (Mainboard, Grafikkarte und Festplatte) durchgeführt. In dem Zug habe ich mir ein komplett neues Gentoo aufgespielt. Allerdings hatte ich keine Lust unter VMWare das Windows XP Professional neu einzurichten. Daher habe ich den VMWare Ordner mit dem OS einfach vollständig ins neue System kopiert. Seit dem geht nichts mehr. Langsam wie eine Schnecke.

Verändert hat sich eigentlich nur die VMWare-Workstation von Version 6.0.2.x zu 6.0.5.109488.

----------

## Evildad

Steht was in den VMware Logs?

Was genau ist denn langsam?

----------

## drehwanze

Tja, ich weiß nicht so recht nach was ich suchen sollte...hier mal der Log.

```

Oct 14 21:42:08.495: vmx| Log for VMware Workstation pid=5629 version=6.0.5 build=build-109488 option=Release

Oct 14 21:42:08.505: vmx| Hostname=meinrechner.local

Oct 14 21:42:08.505: vmx| Command line: "/opt/vmware/workstation/lib/bin/vmware-vmx" "-#" "product=1;name=VMware Workstation;version=6.0.5;licensename=VMware Workstation for Linux;licenseversion=6.0 build-109488;" "-@" "pipe=/tmp/vmware-root/vmx693bdffe94c38246;readyEvent=60" "/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmx"

Oct 14 21:42:08.505: vmx| Ready event: 60

Oct 14 21:42:08.584: vmx| UI Connecting to pipe '/tmp/vmware-root/vmx693bdffe94c38246' with user '(null)'

Oct 14 21:42:08.647: vmx| Sig_Init already initialized 

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| VMMon_GetkHzEstimate: Calculated 2798006 kHz

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] vendor: GenuntelineI

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 00000000, 0: 0x00000005 0x756e6547 0x6c65746e 0x49656e69

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 00000001, 0: 0x00000f44 0x00020800 0x0000641d 0xbfebfbff

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 00000002, 0: 0x605b5101 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x007c7040

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 00000003, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 00000004, 0: 0x04000121 0x01c0003f 0x0000001f 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 00000005, 0: 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 80000000, 0: 0x80000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 80000001, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x20100800

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 80000002, 0: 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x6e492020

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 80000003, 0: 0x286c6574 0x50202952 0x69746e65 0x52286d75

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 80000004, 0: 0x20442029 0x20555043 0x30382e32 0x007a4847

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 80000005, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.656: vmx| CPUID[0] level 80000006, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x04006040 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[0] level 80000007, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[0] level 80000008, 0: 0x00003024 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] vendor: GenuntelineI

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 00000000, 0: 0x00000005 0x756e6547 0x6c65746e 0x49656e69

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 00000001, 0: 0x00000f44 0x01020800 0x0000641d 0xbfebfbff

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 00000002, 0: 0x605b5101 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x007c7040

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 00000003, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 00000004, 0: 0x04000121 0x01c0003f 0x0000001f 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 00000005, 0: 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 80000000, 0: 0x80000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 80000001, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x20100800

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 80000002, 0: 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x6e492020

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 80000003, 0: 0x286c6574 0x50202952 0x69746e65 0x52286d75

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 80000004, 0: 0x20442029 0x20555043 0x30382e32 0x007a4847

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 80000005, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 80000006, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x04006040 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 80000007, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID[1] level 80000008, 0: 0x00003024 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID vendor: GenuntelineI

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 00000000, 0: 0x00000005 0x756e6547 0x6c65746e 0x49656e69

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 00000001, 0: 0x00000f44 0x00020800 0x0000641d 0xbfebfbff

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 00000002, 0: 0x605b5101 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x007c7040

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 00000003, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 00000004, 0: 0x04000121 0x01c0003f 0x0000001f 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 00000005, 0: 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 80000000, 0: 0x80000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 80000001, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x20100800

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 80000002, 0: 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x6e492020

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 80000003, 0: 0x286c6574 0x50202952 0x69746e65 0x52286d75

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 80000004, 0: 0x20442029 0x20555043 0x30382e32 0x007a4847

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 80000005, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 80000006, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x04006040 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 80000007, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| hostCPUID level 80000008, 0: 0x00003024 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:08.657: vmx| CPUID Maximum Physical Address Bits supported across all CPUs : 36

Oct 14 21:42:08.715: vmx| Host ACPI: can't find SRAT

Oct 14 21:42:08.715: vmx| Host: SRAT tables not found in memory

Oct 14 21:42:08.741: vmx| Setup symlink /var/run/vmware/1a1299663b396c86002342a1990de43c -> /var/run/vmware/root_0/1224013328505611_5629

Oct 14 21:42:08.742: vmx| ACL_InitCapabilities: current IPC thread

Oct 14 21:42:08.742: vmx| ACL_InitCapabilities: done

Oct 14 21:42:08.742: vmx| changing directory to /home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/.

Oct 14 21:42:08.742: vmx| Config file: /home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmx

Oct 14 21:42:08.821: vmx| VMXVmdb_LoadRawConfig: Loading raw config

Oct 14 21:42:08.888: vmx| VMXVmdbCbVmVmxExecState: Exec state change requested to state poweredOn without reset

Oct 14 21:42:08.888: vmx| PowerOn

Oct 14 21:42:08.889: vmx| Host ACPI: can't find SRAT

Oct 14 21:42:08.889: vmx| Host: SRAT tables not found in memory

Oct 14 21:42:08.897: vmx| VMXVmdb_LoadRawConfig: Loading raw config

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| HOSTINFO: Seeing Intel CPU, numCoresPerCPU 2 numThreadsPerCore 1.

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| HOSTINFO: This machine has 1 physical CPUS, 2 total cores, and 2 logical CPUs.

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| HOST sysname Linux, nodename meinrechner, release 2.6.25-gentoo-r7, version #3 SMP Fri Sep 26 20:40:35 CEST 2008, machine x86_64, SMP, hz=1000

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT --- USER PREFERENCES

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT       pref.grabOnKeyPress = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT       pref.eula.0.appName = VMware Workstation

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT   pref.eula.0.buildNumber = 109488

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest0.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest0.destString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest0.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest1.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest1.destString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest1.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest2.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest2.destString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest2.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest3.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest3.destString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest3.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest4.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest4.destString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest4.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest5.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest5.destString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest5.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest6.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest6.destString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest6.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest7.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest7.destString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest7.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.903: vmx| DICT      pref.mruATS0.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT    pref.mruATS0.atsString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS0.domain = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS0.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS0.secure = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS0.port = 0

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT      pref.mruATS1.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT    pref.mruATS1.atsString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS1.domain = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS1.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS1.secure = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS1.port = 0

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT      pref.mruATS2.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT    pref.mruATS2.atsString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS2.domain = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS2.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS2.secure = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS2.port = 0

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT      pref.mruATS3.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT    pref.mruATS3.atsString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS3.domain = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS3.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS3.secure = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS3.port = 0

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT      pref.mruATS4.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT    pref.mruATS4.atsString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS4.domain = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS4.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS4.secure = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS4.port = 0

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT      pref.mruATS5.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT    pref.mruATS5.atsString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS5.domain = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS5.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS5.secure = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS5.port = 0

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT      pref.mruATS6.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT    pref.mruATS6.atsString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS6.domain = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS6.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS6.secure = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS6.port = 0

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT      pref.mruATS7.present = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT    pref.mruATS7.atsString = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS7.domain = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS7.user = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.mruATS7.secure = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         pref.mruATS7.port = 0

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT            pref.tip.index = 1

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT          pref.tip.startup = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       webUpdate.checkLast = 1223644878

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       pref.placement.left = 2586

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT        pref.placement.top = 18

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT      pref.placement.right = 3622

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT     pref.placement.bottom = 924

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT pref.ws.openedObj0.present = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT   pref.ws.openedObj0.type = vm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT   pref.ws.openedObj0.path = /vm/#693bdffe94c38246/

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT   pref.ws.openedObj0.file = /home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmx

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT   pref.ws.openedObj0.dest = /host2/#_client/

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT  pref.ws.openedObj.maxNum = 1

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT  pref.sharedFolder.maxNum = 1

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT pref.sharedFolder0.vmPath = /vm/#693bdffe94c38246/

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT pref.sharedFolder0.guestName = WINXP Shared

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT pref.sharedFolder0.hostPath = /home/meinpfad/VMWare/Shared

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT pref.sharedFolder0.enabled = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT          pref.view.navBar = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT     prefvmx.defaultVMPath = /home/meinpfad/VMWare

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT   pref.ws.currentObj.path = /vm/#693bdffe94c38246/

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT   pref.ws.currentObj.type = vm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT           hint.guestos.xp = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT --- USER DEFAULTS

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT --- HOST DEFAULTS

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT           product.version = 6.0.5

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT          control.fullpath = /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-cmd

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT            authd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/workstation/sbin/vmware-authd

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT             loop.fullpath = /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-loop

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT                    libdir = /opt/vmware/workstation/lib

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT           vmware.fullpath = /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       product.buildnumber = 109488

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT            dhcpd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmnet-dhcpd

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT              product.name = VMware Workstation

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT prefvmx.useRecommendedLockedMemSize = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT  prefvmx.allVMMemoryLimit = 2048

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT       prefvmx.minVmMemPct = 100

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT --- SITE DEFAULTS

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT                  tag.help = introduction.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT   tag.configurationEditor = config_editor_newvm.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT             tag.ideConfig = devices_virtualdrive.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT          tag.floppyConfig = devices_floppy.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT           tag.mouseConfig = devices_mouse.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT             tag.netConfig = devices_netadapter.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT        tag.parallelConfig = devices_parallel.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT          tag.serialConfig = devices_serial.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT           tag.soundConfig = devices_sound.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT             tag.memConfig = configvm_memory.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT            tag.miscConfig = configvm.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT             tag.usbConfig = devices_usb.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         tag.displayConfig = configvm_display-problems.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT                 tag.tools = vmtools.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT --- COMMAND LINE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT             gui.available = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT --- CONFIGURATION

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT            config.version = 8

Oct 14 21:42:08.904: vmx| DICT         virtualHW.version = 6

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT             scsi0.present = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT                   memsize = 1024

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT     MemAllowAutoScaleDown = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT            ide0:0.present = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT           ide0:0.fileName = Windows XP Professional.vmdk

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT            ide1:0.present = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT         ide1:0.autodetect = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT         ide1:0.deviceType = cdrom-raw

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT    floppy0.startConnected = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT        floppy0.autodetect = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT         ethernet0.present = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT   ethernet0.wakeOnPcktRcv = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT               usb.present = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT              ehci.present = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT             sound.present = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT            sound.fileName = -1

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT          sound.autodetect = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT           svga.autodetect = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT        pciBridge0.present = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT               displayName = Windows XP

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT                   guestOS = winxppro

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT                     nvram = Windows XP Professional.nvram

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT        deploymentPlatform = windows

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT virtualHW.productCompatibility = hosted

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT    RemoteDisplay.vnc.port = 0

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT      tools.upgrade.policy = upgradeAtPowerCycle

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT          floppy0.fileName = /dev/fd0

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT        extendedConfigFile = Windows XP Professional.vmxf

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT     ethernet0.addressType = generated

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT             uuid.location = 56 4d b6 bd a9 74 f6 e0-37 6f 84 06 8c 07 ff 65

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT                 uuid.bios = 56 4d b6 bd a9 74 f6 e0-37 6f 84 06 8c 07 ff 65

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT               ide0:0.redo = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT  pciBridge0.pciSlotNumber = 17

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT       scsi0.pciSlotNumber = 16

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT   ethernet0.pciSlotNumber = 32

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT       sound.pciSlotNumber = 33

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT        ehci.pciSlotNumber = 34

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT ethernet0.generatedAddress = 00:0c:29:07:ff:65

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT ethernet0.generatedAddressOffset = 0

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT       tools.remindInstall = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT     ide1:0.startConnected = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT           ide1:0.fileName = auto detect

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT            tools.syncTime = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT isolation.tools.hgfs.disable = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT       sharedFolder.maxNum = 1

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT     sharedFolder0.present = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT     sharedFolder0.enabled = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT  sharedFolder0.readAccess = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT sharedFolder0.writeAccess = TRUE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT    sharedFolder0.hostPath = /home/meinpfad/VMWare/Shared

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT   sharedFolder0.guestName = WINXP Shared

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT  sharedFolder0.expiration = never

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT                workingDir = 

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT                  numvcpus = 2

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT --- USER DEFAULTS

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT --- HOST DEFAULTS

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT           product.version = 6.0.5

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT          control.fullpath = /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-cmd

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT            authd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/workstation/sbin/vmware-authd

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT             loop.fullpath = /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-loop

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT                    libdir = /opt/vmware/workstation/lib

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT           vmware.fullpath = /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT       product.buildnumber = 109488

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT            dhcpd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmnet-dhcpd

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT              product.name = VMware Workstation

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT prefvmx.useRecommendedLockedMemSize = FALSE

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT  prefvmx.allVMMemoryLimit = 2048

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT       prefvmx.minVmMemPct = 100

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT --- SITE DEFAULTS

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT                  tag.help = introduction.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT   tag.configurationEditor = config_editor_newvm.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT             tag.ideConfig = devices_virtualdrive.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT          tag.floppyConfig = devices_floppy.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT           tag.mouseConfig = devices_mouse.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT             tag.netConfig = devices_netadapter.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT        tag.parallelConfig = devices_parallel.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT          tag.serialConfig = devices_serial.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT           tag.soundConfig = devices_sound.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT             tag.memConfig = configvm_memory.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT            tag.miscConfig = configvm.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT             tag.usbConfig = devices_usb.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT         tag.displayConfig = configvm_display-problems.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT                 tag.tools = vmtools.htm

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| DICT --- GLOBAL SETTINGS

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| Msg_Hint: msg.guestos.xp (sent)

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| The Microsoft Windows XP product activation feature creates a key based on the virtual hardware in the virtual machine where it is installed. Changes in the virtual machine configuration may require you to reactivate the guest operating system. To minimize those changes, be sure to set the final memory size for the virtual machine and install VMware Tools before you activate Windows XP.

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| For more information about Windows XP product activation and virtual machines see our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/info?id=50".

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| 

Oct 14 21:42:08.905: vmx| ---------------------------------------

Oct 14 21:42:09.022: vmx| hostCpuFeatures = 0x800001f8

Oct 14 21:42:09.022: vmx| hostNumPerfCounters = 26

Oct 14 21:42:09.070: vmx| XINFO X fd is 53

Oct 14 21:42:09.070: vmx| XINFO depth 24 bpp 32 class 4

Oct 14 21:42:09.127: vmx| XINFO WARNING: XF86MISC version 0.9

Oct 14 21:42:09.128: vmx| VT redirected kernel output to /dev/tty1

Oct 14 21:42:09.128: vmx| Host display topology 3840x1024.

Oct 14 21:42:09.128: vmx| SVGA using 3840x1770.

Oct 14 21:42:09.128: vmx| WSSCAN: reserved mem (in MB) min=32 max=3872 recommended=3872

Oct 14 21:42:09.128: vmx|         hostMem=3968 maxAllowedAll=-1 maxAllowedVM=8192

Oct 14 21:42:09.128: vmx|         totOverhead=16

Oct 14 21:42:09.128: vmx| WSSCAN: reserved mem (in MB) 2048, min=32 max=3872

Oct 14 21:42:09.128: vmx| WSSCAN: Overhead 272689 paged 15193 nonpaged 6640 maxFBSize

Oct 14 21:42:09.128: vmx| WSSCAN 1 1 524288 1146880 524288 -1 100 0

Oct 14 21:42:09.130: vmx| LICENSE using: '/root/.vmware/license.ws.6.0.200610' 

Oct 14 21:42:09.225: vmx| LOG failed to remove stats32-2 failed: No such file or directory

Oct 14 21:42:09.225: vmx| LOG failed to remove stats64-2 failed: No such file or directory

Oct 14 21:42:09.320: vmx| guestCpuFeatures = 0x800001f0

Oct 14 21:42:09.369: vmx| vmm32-modules: [vmm.vmm32 .data:0x2b000 .sdata:0x2c000 .statvars:0x2d000 .peer:0x2e000 .shared:0x54000 .bss:0x65000 .rodata:0x6c000 .text:0x78000 .kstatvars:0x3000 ,mmu-pae.vmm32 .rodata:0x76dc4 .data:0x2bdb0 .peer:0x5293c .shared:0x63a4d .bss:0x6abc0 .text:0xcb698 .comment:0x40000cf0 .statvars:0x2000 .kstatvars:0x2000 .scb:0x400035a0 .shared_meta:0x40003480 .peer_meta:0x40000bd0 ,sharedmmu-none.vmm32 .text:0xd5618 .comment:0x40000dec ,pv-none.vmm32 .data:0x2bdcc .peer:0x1000 .shared:0x6435d .bss:0x6b120 .text:0xd5640 .comment:0x40000dfe .statvars:0x1000 .kstatvars:0x1000 .shared_meta:0x400036f0 ,hv-none.vmm32 .data:0x2bdd0 .peer:0x1000 .shared:0x1000 .bss:0x6b1a4 .text:0xd5748 .comment:0x40000e46 .statvars:0x1000 .kstatvars:0x1000 ,buslogic-buslogic.vmm32 .shared:0x644ad .bss:0x1000 .text:0xd57ac .comment:0x40000e58 .scb:0x400036c0 .shared_meta:0x40003780 ,<MonSrcFile> .rodata:0x76dd4 ]

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| KHZEstimate 2798006

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| MHZEstimate 2798

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| NumVCPUs 2

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID vendor: GenuntelineI

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 00000000, 0: 0x00000005 0x756e6547 0x6c65746e 0x49656e69

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 00000001, 0: 0x00000f48 0x00010800 0x00000011 0x0febfbff

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 00000002, 0: 0x605b5101 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x007c7040

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 00000003, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 00000004, 0: 0x04000121 0x01c0003f 0x0000001f 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 00000005, 0: 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 80000000, 0: 0x80000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 80000001, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00100800

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 80000002, 0: 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x6e492020

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 80000003, 0: 0x286c6574 0x50202952 0x69746e65 0x52286d75

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 80000004, 0: 0x20442029 0x20555043 0x30382e32 0x007a4847

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 80000005, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 80000006, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x04006040 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 80000007, 0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:09.372: vmx| guestCPUID level 80000008, 0: 0x00003024 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

Oct 14 21:42:09.373: vmx| PShare: enabled 1, scanRate 32, checkRate 16

Oct 14 21:42:09.373: vmx| UUID: SMBIOS UUID is reported as '00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 50 8d 9c 36 1b'.

Oct 14 21:42:09.373: vmx| UUID: location-UUID is 56 4d b6 bd a9 74 f6 e0-37 6f 84 06 8c 07 ff 65

Oct 14 21:42:09.373: vmx| WORKER: Creating new group with numThreads=4 (4)

Oct 14 21:42:09.374: vmx| MM: Using partialmap, 262144 pages AC 0 CE 1 TM 0 DOHU 0

Oct 14 21:42:09.374: vmx| UUID: SMBIOS UUID is reported as '00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 50 8d 9c 36 1b'.

Oct 14 21:42:09.374: vmx| UUID: canonical path is /home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmx

Oct 14 21:42:09.374: vmx| UUID: location-UUID is 56 4d b6 bd a9 74 f6 e0-37 6f 84 06 8c 07 ff 65

Oct 14 21:42:09.393: vmx| FILE: ScanDirectory discarding file '/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/564db6bd-a974-f6e0-376f-84068c07ff65.vmem.lck/M52070.lck'; invalid executionID.

Oct 14 21:42:09.422: vmx| MM: using '/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/564db6bd-a974-f6e0-376f-84068c07ff65.vmem' as a paging file

Oct 14 21:42:09.422: vmx| Msg_Reset:

Oct 14 21:42:09.422: vmx| ----------------------------------------

Oct 14 21:42:09.422: vmx| Opened paging file /home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/564db6bd-a974-f6e0-376f-84068c07ff65.vmem

Oct 14 21:42:09.475: vmx| Mapped mainmem as pageable

Oct 14 21:42:09.475: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat vm.uptime

Oct 14 21:42:09.475: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat vm.suspendTime

Oct 14 21:42:09.475: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat vm.powerOnTimeStamp

Oct 14 21:42:09.508: vmx| VMXVmdb_LoadRawConfig: Loading raw config

Oct 14 21:42:09.514: vmx| DISK: OPEN ide0:0 '/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmdk' persistent R[(null)]

Oct 14 21:42:09.557: vmx| FILE: ScanDirectory discarding file '/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmdk.lck/M18352.lck'; invalid executionID.

Oct 14 21:42:09.558: vmx| DISKLIB-DSCPTR: Opened [0]: "Windows XP Professional-flat.vmdk" 0 (0xa)

Oct 14 21:42:09.558: vmx| DISKLIB-LINK  : Opened '/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmdk' (0xa): monolithicFlat, 41943040 sectors / 20480 Mb.

Oct 14 21:42:09.558: vmx| DISKLIB-LIB   : Opened "/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmdk" (flags 0xa). 0x9ce4f4c

Oct 14 21:42:09.558: vmx| DiskGetGeometry: Reading of disk partition table

Oct 14 21:42:09.603: vmx| DISK: OPEN '/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmdk' Geo (16383/16/63) BIOS Geo (2610/255/63) freeSpace=51018Mb, ide

Oct 14 21:42:09.603: vmx| Msg_Reset:

Oct 14 21:42:09.603: vmx| ----------------------------------------

Oct 14 21:42:09.638: vmx| TimeTracker host to guest rate conversion 637902964412 @ 2798006000Hz -> 637902964412 @ 2798006000Hz

Oct 14 21:42:09.638: vmx| TimeTracker host to guest rate conversion ((x * 2147483648) >> 31) + 0

Oct 14 21:42:09.639: vmx| USB: Initializing 'Generic' backend

Oct 14 21:42:09.639: vmx| USBGL: Usbfs found at /proc/bus/usb

Oct 14 21:42:09.640: vmx| USBGL: Skipping disk backing for file (/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmx).

Oct 14 21:42:09.640: vmx| USBGL: Skipping disk backing for file (/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmdk).

Oct 14 21:42:09.642: vmx| USBGL: Skipping disk backing for file (/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.vmsd).

Oct 14 21:42:09.642: vmx| USBGL: Skipping disk backing for file (/home/meinpfad/VMWare/OS/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.nvram).

Oct 14 21:42:09.643: vmx| USB: Initializing 'Virtual Hub' backend

Oct 14 21:42:09.643: vmx| USB: Initializing 'Virtual Mouse' backend

Oct 14 21:42:09.643: vmx| Host display topology 3840x1024.

Oct 14 21:42:09.644: vmx| SVGA using 3840x1770.

Oct 14 21:42:09.644: vmx| XINFO X fd is 53

Oct 14 21:42:09.644: vmx| XINFO depth 24 bpp 32 class 4

Oct 14 21:42:09.648: vmx| XINFO WARNING: XF86MISC version 0.9

Oct 14 21:42:09.649: vmx| VT redirected kernel output to /dev/tty1

Oct 14 21:42:09.652: vmx| MKS REMOTE Loading VNC Configuration from VM config file

Oct 14 21:42:09.653: vmx| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : capacity=41943040

Oct 14 21:42:09.654: vmx| DVGA: Full screen VGA will not be available.

Oct 14 21:42:09.665: vmx| Host display topology 3840x1024 with 3 displays.

Oct 14 21:42:09.665: vmx| SVGA using 3840x1770.

Oct 14 21:42:09.665: vmx| SCSI0: UNTAGGED commands will be converted to ORDER tags.

Oct 14 21:42:09.665: vmx| VLANCE: send cluster threshold is 80, size = 2 recalcInterval is 2 ticks

Oct 14 21:42:09.665: vmx| Ethernet0 MAC Address: 00:0c:29:07:ff:65

Oct 14 21:42:09.666: vmx| VMXNET: send cluster threshold is 80, size = 2 recalcInterval is 2 ticks, dontClusterSize is 128

Oct 14 21:42:09.666: vmx| E1000: checksum cycles/kB: C=912 asm=2913

Oct 14 21:42:09.666: vmx| USB: Initializing 'UHCI' host controller

Oct 14 21:42:09.666: vmx| USB: Initializing 'EHCI' host controller

Oct 14 21:42:09.666: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat vm.heartbeat

Oct 14 21:42:09.667: vmx| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : toolsVersion = 7241

Oct 14 21:42:09.667: vmx| TOOLS INSTALL initializing state to IDLE on power on.

Oct 14 21:42:09.711: vmx| PTSC to VMI Wallclock (nsec) 638205354948 @ 2798006000Hz -> 1224013329000000000 @ 1000000000Hz

Oct 14 21:42:09.712: vmx| PTSC to VMI Wallclock (nsec) ((x * 3070020075) >> 33) + 1224013100907081402

Oct 14 21:42:09.714: vmx| TOOLS received request in VMX to set option 'enableDnD' -> '1'

Oct 14 21:42:09.715: vmx| TOOLS received request in VMX to set option 'copypaste' -> '1'

Oct 14 21:42:09.775: vmx| VMX_PowerOn: ModuleTable_PowerOn = 1

Oct 14 21:42:09.775: vmx| VMX setting maximum IPC write buffers to 0 packets, 0 bytes

Oct 14 21:42:09.775: mks| Async MKS thread is alive

Oct 14 21:42:09.776: vcpu-0| APIC: version = 0x14, max LVT = 5

Oct 14 21:42:09.776: vcpu-0| APIC: LDR = 0x1000000, DFR = 0xffffffff

Oct 14 21:42:09.813: vmx| DnD rpc already set to 1

Oct 14 21:42:09.813: vmx| DnD CopyPasteRegisterRpc already set to 1

Oct 14 21:42:09.857: mks| Connecting to window system.

Oct 14 21:42:09.858: mks| XINFO X fd is 53

Oct 14 21:42:09.858: mks| XINFO depth 24 bpp 32 class 4

Oct 14 21:42:09.862: mks| XINFO WARNING: XF86MISC version 0.9

Oct 14 21:42:09.863: mks| VT redirected kernel output to /dev/tty1

Oct 14 21:42:09.884: mks| rasterops MMXEXT accelerations enabled

Oct 14 21:42:09.884: mks| XINFO unsupported XF86VidMode version: 2.2

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 0: 1280x1024 flags: 0x5

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 1: 1280x1024 flags: 0x5

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 2: 1280x960 flags: 0x5

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 3: 1152x864 flags: 0x5

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 4: 1152x768 flags: 0x5

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 5: 1024x768 flags: 0x5

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 6: 1024x768 flags: 0xa

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 7: 1024x768 flags: 0xa

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 8: 896x672 flags: 0x26

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 9: 832x624 flags: 0xa

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 10: 800x600 flags: 0x5

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 11: 800x600 flags: 0x5

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 12: 800x600 flags: 0x5

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 13: 800x600 flags: 0x5

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 14: 800x600 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 15: 800x600 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 16: 800x512 flags: 0x2a

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 17: 700x525 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 18: 700x525 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 19: 640x512 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 20: 640x512 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 21: 640x480 flags: 0xa

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 22: 640x480 flags: 0xa

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 23: 640x480 flags: 0xa

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 24: 640x480 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 25: 576x432 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 26: 576x384 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 27: 512x384 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 28: 512x384 flags: 0x2a

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 29: 512x384 flags: 0x2a

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 30: 416x312 flags: 0x2a

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 31: 400x300 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 32: 400x300 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 33: 400x300 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 34: 400x300 flags: 0x25

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 35: 320x240 flags: 0x2a

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 36: 320x240 flags: 0x2a

Oct 14 21:42:09.885: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 37: 320x240 flags: 0x2a

Oct 14 21:42:09.888: mks| KHBKL: Unable to parse keystring at: ''

Oct 14 21:42:09.960: vcpu-0| guestCpuFeatures = 0x800001f0

Oct 14 21:42:09.961: vcpu-0| Init modules.

Oct 14 21:42:09.969: vcpu-0| CPU reset: hard

Oct 14 21:42:09.985: vmx| VNET: Notification enabled for Ethernet0

Oct 14 21:42:10.059: vcpu-0| sz=3035104

Oct 14 21:42:10.065: vcpu-1| APIC: version = 0x14, max LVT = 5

Oct 14 21:42:10.065: vcpu-1| APIC: LDR = 0x1000000, DFR = 0xffffffff

Oct 14 21:42:10.151: vcpu-1| guestCpuFeatures = 0x800001f0

Oct 14 21:42:10.151: vcpu-1| Init modules.

Oct 14 21:42:10.158: vcpu-1| CPU reset: hard

Oct 14 21:42:10.178: vcpu-1| sz=3035104

Oct 14 21:42:10.184: vcpu-0| vmm32 initialized: Releasebuild-109488. cflags: 0x00000000.18000000.a8000600.00000004

Oct 14 21:42:10.187: vcpu-1| vmm32 initialized: Releasebuild-109488. cflags: 0x00000000.18000000.a8000600.00000004

Oct 14 21:42:10.292: vcpu-0| MonitorInitNumaUnmapVMM32

Oct 14 21:42:10.837: vcpu-1| CPU reset: soft

Oct 14 21:42:11.170: vcpu-0| SVGA: Registering MemSpace at 0xf0000000(0x0) and 0xe8000000(0x0)

Oct 14 21:42:11.215: vcpu-0| SVGA: Unregistering MemSpace at 0xf0000000(0xf0000000) and 0xe8000000(0xe8000000)

Oct 14 21:42:11.311: vcpu-0| SVGA: Registering MemSpace at 0xf0000000(0xf0000000) and 0xe8000000(0xe8000000)

Oct 14 21:42:11.352: vcpu-0| SVGA: Unregistering MemSpace at 0xf0000000(0xf0000000) and 0xe8000000(0xe8000000)

Oct 14 21:42:11.365: vcpu-0| SVGA: Registering IOSpace at 0x10a0

Oct 14 21:42:11.366: vcpu-0| SVGA: Registering MemSpace at 0xf0000000(0xf0000000) and 0xe8000000(0xe8000000)

Oct 14 21:42:11.414: vcpu-1| CPU reset: soft

Oct 14 21:42:11.449: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:11.661: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:11.708: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:11.708: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:11.708: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:11.708: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:11.714: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:12.059: vcpu-0| VIDE: Curr CHS info cyls: 17475 heads: 15 sects: 63 lba_cap: 41943040

Oct 14 21:42:12.072: vcpu-1| CPU reset: soft

Oct 14 21:42:12.148: vcpu-0| BIOS-UUID is 56 4d b6 bd a9 74 f6 e0-37 6f 84 06 8c 07 ff 65

Oct 14 21:42:12.711: vcpu-0| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : toolsVersion = 7241

Oct 14 21:42:12.711: vcpu-0| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : toolsVersion = 7241

Oct 14 21:42:12.737: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:13.282: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:13.309: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:13.309: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:13.309: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:13.309: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:13.348: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:15.711: mks| SVGA: Remote display status changed, enabling local optimizations

Oct 14 21:42:16.835: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:22.562: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:22.617: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:22.617: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:22.617: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:22.617: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:22.617: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Oct 14 21:42:22.699: vcpu-1| CPU reset: soft

Oct 14 21:42:24.568: vcpu-0| UHCI: Global Reset

Oct 14 21:42:25.277: vcpu-0| SVGA: Unregistering IOSpace at 0x10a0

Oct 14 21:42:25.278: vcpu-0| SVGA: Unregistering MemSpace at 0xf0000000(0xf0000000) and 0xe8000000(0xe8000000)

Oct 14 21:42:25.307: vcpu-0| SVGA: Registering IOSpace at 0x10a0

Oct 14 21:42:25.309: vcpu-0| SVGA: Registering MemSpace at 0xf0000000(0xf0000000) and 0xe8000000(0xe8000000)

Oct 14 21:42:27.832: vcpu-1| VIDE: Curr CHS info cyls: 17475 heads: 15 sects: 63 lba_cap: 41943040

Oct 14 21:42:27.960: vcpu-1| CDROM: Mode Sense for Unsupported Page 0x1B

Oct 14 21:42:28.077: vcpu-0| SCSI0: RESET BUS

Oct 14 21:42:28.222: vcpu-0| VIDE: (0x1f0) OUTB Cmd 0xf5, Unknown ATA Command on drive 0

Oct 14 21:42:36.964: vcpu-1| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 0

Oct 14 21:42:36.965: vcpu-1| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 0

Oct 14 21:42:36.965: vcpu-1| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 0

Oct 14 21:42:36.965: vcpu-1| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 0

Oct 14 21:42:38.205: vcpu-0| The guest OS tried to update the CPU's microcode.

Oct 14 21:42:38.205: vcpu-0| Since a newer microcode version exists, please consider updating the microcode on your host.

Oct 14 21:42:38.218: vcpu-1| The guest OS tried to update the CPU's microcode.

Oct 14 21:42:38.218: vcpu-1| Since a newer microcode version exists, please consider updating the microcode on your host.

Oct 14 21:42:41.262: vcpu-0| UHCI: Global Reset

Oct 14 21:42:41.418: vcpu-0| SVGA: Unregistering IOSpace at 0x10a0

Oct 14 21:42:41.419: vcpu-0| SVGA: Unregistering MemSpace at 0xf0000000(0xf0000000) and 0xe8000000(0xe8000000)

Oct 14 21:42:41.470: vcpu-0| SVGA: Registering IOSpace at 0x10a0

Oct 14 21:42:41.473: vcpu-0| SVGA: Registering MemSpace at 0xf0000000(0xf0000000) and 0xe8000000(0xe8000000)

Oct 14 21:42:42.029: vcpu-0| Guest OS = 0x5008

Oct 14 21:42:42.046: vcpu-0| VNET: Notification enabled for Ethernet0

Oct 14 21:42:42.093: vcpu-1| Guest: VMXNET: Initialization completed successfully. Version 2.0

Oct 14 21:42:58.675: vcpu-1| Guest: vmx_fb: Sending dualview update rect

Oct 14 21:42:58.675: vcpu-1| Guest: vmx_fb: Done!

Oct 14 21:43:03.181: mks| HostOps hideCursor before defineCursor!

Oct 14 21:43:29.206: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 0

Oct 14 21:43:29.213: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 30

Oct 14 21:43:29.275: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 31

Oct 14 21:43:29.302: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 32

Oct 14 21:43:29.304: vcpu-1| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 33

Oct 14 21:43:29.317: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 35

Oct 14 21:43:29.317: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 36

Oct 14 21:43:29.317: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 38

Oct 14 21:43:29.317: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 45

Oct 14 21:43:29.317: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 46

Oct 14 21:43:29.317: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 47

Oct 14 21:43:29.317: vcpu-0| CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 0 start feature 259

Oct 14 21:43:39.430: vcpu-1| MKS Backdoor get pointer: first time, notify tools are running

Oct 14 21:43:40.166: vcpu-1| TOOLS unified loop capability requested by 'toolbox-dnd'; now sending options via TCLO

Oct 14 21:43:40.167: vcpu-1| GuestRpc: Channel 1, registration number 1, guest application toolbox-dnd.

Oct 14 21:43:40.167: vcpu-1| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : toolsVersion = 7241

Oct 14 21:43:40.184: vmx| DnD rpc already set to 1

Oct 14 21:43:40.184: vmx| DnD CopyPasteRegisterRpc already set to 1

Oct 14 21:43:40.185: vmx| DnD rpc already set to 1

Oct 14 21:43:40.185: vmx| DnD CopyPasteRegisterRpc already set to 1

Oct 14 21:43:40.536: vmx| DnD rpc already set to 1

Oct 14 21:43:40.536: vmx| DnD CopyPasteRegisterRpc already set to 1

Oct 14 21:43:47.754: vcpu-1| GuestRpc: Channel 2, registration number 1, guest application toolbox.

Oct 14 21:43:47.755: vcpu-1| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : toolsVersion = 7241

Oct 14 21:43:47.900: vcpu-1| Guest: toolbox: Version: build-109488

Oct 14 21:43:47.900: vcpu-1| TOOLS unified loop capability requested by 'toolbox'; now sending options via TCLO

Oct 14 21:43:47.904: vcpu-1| TOOLS autoupgrade protocol version 2

Oct 14 21:43:47.905: vcpu-1| TOOLS ToolsCapabilityGuestTempDirectory received 1 C:\WINDOWS\TEMP

Oct 14 21:43:47.906: vcpu-1| TOOLS setting the tools version to '7241'

Oct 14 21:43:47.907: vcpu-1| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : toolsVersion = 7241

Oct 14 21:43:47.907: vcpu-1| TOOLS installed version 7241, available version 7241

Oct 14 21:43:47.907: vcpu-1| TOOLS don't need to be upgraded.

Oct 14 21:44:23.964: mks| MKS lock got type None

Oct 14 21:44:24.045: vcpu-0| VMMouse: CMD Read ID

Oct 14 21:44:24.045: vcpu-0| MKS switching absolute mouse on

Oct 14 21:44:32.636: mks| MKS lost grab

Oct 14 21:44:38.560: vcpu-1| VIDE: (0x1f0) OUTB Cmd 0xb0, Unknown ATA Command on drive 0

Oct 14 21:44:52.740: mks| MKS lost grab

Oct 14 21:45:01.398: mks| MKS lost grab

Oct 14 21:45:05.959: mks| MKS lost grab

Oct 14 21:45:08.413: mks| MKS lost grab

Oct 14 21:48:19.614: vcpu-0| TOOLS unified loop capability requested by 'toolbox-ui'; now sending options via TCLO

Oct 14 21:48:19.615: vcpu-0| GuestRpc: Channel 3, registration number 1, guest application toolbox-ui.

Oct 14 21:48:19.615: vcpu-0| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : toolsVersion = 7241

Oct 14 21:48:37.332: vcpu-1| GuestRpc: Channel 3 reinitialized.

Oct 14 21:48:40.932: mks| MKS lost grab

Oct 14 21:48:41.852: mks| MKS lost grab

Oct 14 21:48:42.724: mks| MKS lost grab

Oct 14 21:48:51.582: vcpu-0| GuestRpc: Channel 1 reinitialized.

Oct 14 21:48:52.109: vcpu-0| Guest: toolbox: Got a logoff event.

Oct 14 21:48:58.279: vcpu-1| Guest: toolbox: Got a logoff event.

Oct 14 21:49:01.824: vcpu-0| Guest: toolbox: VMware Tools Service Shutdown.

Oct 14 21:49:01.824: vcpu-0| Guest: toolbox: VMware Tools Service Stopping.

Oct 14 21:49:01.965: vcpu-0| TOOLS autoupgrade protocol version 0

Oct 14 21:49:01.966: vcpu-0| TOOLS ToolsCapabilityGuestTempDirectory received 0

Oct 14 21:49:01.967: vcpu-0| GuestRpc: Channel 2 reinitialized.

Oct 14 21:49:02.071: vcpu-1| Guest: toolbox: Service: waiting for GuestInfoServer thread.

Oct 14 21:49:02.073: vcpu-0| Guest: toolbox: GuestInfoServer received quit event.

Oct 14 21:49:02.074: vcpu-0| Guest: toolbox: GuestInfoServer exiting.

Oct 14 21:49:02.124: vcpu-1| Guest: toolbox: Service: GuestInfoServer thread exited.

Oct 14 21:49:05.358: vcpu-0| VNET: Notification enabled for Ethernet0

Oct 14 21:49:05.372: vcpu-0| VMMouse: CMD Disable

Oct 14 21:49:05.372: vcpu-0| VMMouse: Disabling VMMouse mode

Oct 14 21:49:05.372: vcpu-0| MKS switching absolute mouse on

Oct 14 21:49:05.782: vcpu-1| UHCI: HCReset

Oct 14 21:49:05.879: vcpu-0| PIIX4: PM Soft Off.  Good-bye.

Oct 14 21:49:05.898: vmx| Stopping VCPU threads...

Oct 14 21:49:06.015: mks| Detaching from window system.

Oct 14 21:49:06.022: mks| Async MKS thread is exiting

Oct 14 21:49:06.022: vmx| TOOLS received request in VMX to set option 'enableDnD' -> '0'

Oct 14 21:49:06.022: vmx| TOOLS received request in VMX to set option 'copypaste' -> '0'

Oct 14 21:49:06.022: vmx| TOOLS received request in VMX to set option 'copypaste' -> '0'

Oct 14 21:49:06.028: vmx| MKS local poweroff

Oct 14 21:49:06.029: vmx| ide0:0: numIOs = 10386 numMergedIOs = 0 numSplitIOs = 0 ( 0.0%)

Oct 14 21:49:06.908: vmx| WORKER: asyncOps=10540 maxActiveOps=4 maxPending=3 maxCompleted=4

Oct 14 21:49:07.279: vmx| vmdbPipe_Streams Couldn't read: OVL_STATUS_EOF

Oct 14 21:49:07.280: vmx| VMX idle exit

Oct 14 21:49:07.281: vmx| Flushing VMX VMDB connections

Oct 14 21:49:07.282: vmx| IPC_exit: disconnecting all threads

Oct 14 21:49:07.282: vmx| VMX exit (0).

```

Die virtuelle Maschine, also das Windows, ist langsam. Das fängt bei der Taskleiste an, geht über öffnen von Dateien oder Dokumenten bis zu Programmen. Einfach alles. Es ist als hätte jemand die Handbremse gezogen. Und mit langsam meine ich wirklich sehr sehr langsam.

----------

## AmonAmarth

schuß ins blaue: bedeutet langsam die maus ist langsam?

vmware tools mal neu installiert?

----------

## Evildad

An den Tools wirds nicht liegen...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oct 14 21:43:47.907: vcpu-1| TOOLS installed version 7241, available version 7241
> 
> Oct 14 21:43:47.907: vcpu-1| TOOLS don't need to be upgraded. 

 

Konntest Du mal noch die alte VMware Version checken? Evtl. liegt es ja doch and der neuen Version

----------

## Moonfire

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> An den Tools wirds nicht liegen...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Oct 14 21:43:47.907: vcpu-1| TOOLS installed version 7241, available version 7241
> ...

 

Wenn ich das richtige sehe, dann ist das nur der Auszug aus Linux. Die Tools sind up2date.

Das heißt aber nicht das es auch "Händisch" in Windows neu installiert wurde. Die Tools sind ja anders.

Wurde das bereits durchgeführt, also in Windows selbst?

----------

## Evildad

Nein im VMware Logfile stehen auch die Sachen vom Gastsystem drin und in dem Fall sind es die Tools vom Gast sprich Windows...

----------

